
Variable Fonts on the Web - rayshan
https://webkit.org/blog/7051/variable-fonts-on-the-web/
======
bluetwo
Neat idea that couldn't have been as easy as it looks to pull off.

I wonder if we are going to get an option to set a stretch to fill text into a
particular size (i.e., make this headline fit into this area without
breaking).

